# shadow of the tomb raider casemod



## mayhemmodz (Apr 11, 2019)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Shadow of the Tomb Raider ModCase: 		        Phanteks Enthoo EliteCPU: 		        Intel Core i9-9980XEMotherboard: 	Asus ROG Rampage 		                VI EXTREME OMEGAGPU: 		        2x Asus ROG Strix 		                RTX 2080 Ti O11GRam: 		       36 GBPSU: 		       Corsair HX1200iCooling: 	               Full custom EK Water Blocks

*Mods:*
mayhem modz twister mod

a client build, this is a collaboration with 2 italian modders, Mayhem Modz and Twister Mod, enjoy!


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 18, 2019)

I expected to see some boobs and round ass popping from inside the case... Instead... I Just see a wall and antique things that i do not know what they mean....


----------



## mayhemmodz (Apr 19, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> I expected to see some boobs and round ass popping from inside the case... Instead... I Just see a wall and antique things that i do not know what they mean....



if you want to see tits and asses you're not in the right place ...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 19, 2019)

Reminds me more of Egypt, pharaohs than Tomb raider, but still nice.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 20, 2019)

mayhemmodz said:


> if you want to see tits and asses you're not in the right place ...



Is clear you don't understand the ironic of the post also i think you maybe dont know who is Lara Croft and what are her characteristics...


And the mod is not very inspired i am sorry indeed if you did tits or asses you would have hit well the theme that you wanted to follow ...


----------



## NoJuan999 (Apr 20, 2019)

I like it.
It's appears to be the Myan calendar and artwork.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Apr 20, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> Is clear you don't understand the ironic of the post also i think you maybe dont know who is Lara Croft and what are her characteristics...
> 
> 
> And the mod is not very inspired i am sorry indeed if you did tits or asses you would have hit well the theme that you wanted to follow ...


WOW!



NoJuan999 said:


> I like it.
> It's appears to be the Myan calendar and artwork.


yesss...


----------



## NoJuan999 (Apr 23, 2019)

^ I really like the attention to detail like the green moss on the edges of the pictograms like the stone tablets may have had and the green lighting looks really good.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Apr 23, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> ^ I really like the attention to detail like the green moss on the edges of the pictograms like the stone tablets may have had and the green lighting looks really good.


thank you!!


----------



## CheapMeat (Apr 24, 2019)

That's insane detail wise! I can't imagine how much work it took to get it that perfect with the acrylic. I've never seen anyone do so much detailing with it. Great job.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Apr 24, 2019)

CheapMeat said:


> That's insane detail wise! I can't imagine how much work it took to get it that perfect with the acrylic. I've never seen anyone do so much detailing with it. Great job.


thank you so much!! you can see all steps in my worklog video.


----------



## NoJuan999 (May 3, 2019)

Very cool video of the process involved in making this case:


----------



## witkazy (May 4, 2019)

Solid mod ,congrats.


----------



## mayhemmodz (May 6, 2019)

witkazy said:


> Solid mod ,congrats.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Aug 8, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> Very cool video of the process involved in making this case:


thank you so much!!!


----------

